# An INFJ frequently mistyped as an INTP?



## taro milk tea (Apr 30, 2014)

Since I'm actually confident about my type, this is more out of curiosity than anything...but I've found that, with the exception of my three closest friends, a lot of people familiar with MBTI perceive me as an INTP. I know for a fact that this can't be the case because 1.) I breathe Ni 28/7 395 days a year and 2.) I use too much Fe for it to be my inferior function. With that being said, I believe that I may seem a bit more, for lack of a better word, "INTP-ish" due to the fact that I am "looping" at the moment, but I'd like to hear what "the experts" have to say about this.:wink:


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I'm an INTP who thought she was an INFJ. It's a pretty common mistake, I think. A lot depends on how you've been encouraged to think due to your experiences (like how much you will value thinking/feeling because of _______). I find that Ni and Ne can be told apart by how we express our excitement about things. I ultimately figured it out because of that, because I clearly use Si and a lot of it, and because although I appreciate my Fe, I get told off a lot by ENTPs for being rude and selfish (technically speaking, it is true that I don't think about others very much because I expect them to work around whatever I'm doing, just like I'll work around whatever they're doing, unless we openly agree to adhere to one another's wishes). I am quite obviously, upon closer inspection, a dominant judger and extroverted perceiver as well if I look at my organization habits. It's all very internalized.

I originally thought I was an INFJ because I am fairly emotionally focused. I am a writer, and I write fantasy, and I like whimsical, girly crap like fashion, and shoujo manga. I used to have a lot more drive to complete things than NPs are usually credited with, as well, and felt very J-ish in a lot of ways, though tests usually had me straddling the line. I mistook Ti for Ni. Since then I have learned a lot more about theory and determined a long time ago that I am definitely an INTP (though I did briefly consider INFP and ISFJ, but I'm actually a pretty strong Ne user, despite my obvious Si habits, and Fi/Te is pretty alien to me).

I also think Ti and Ni cause similar facial expressions - a sort of blank, emotionless face - when they are being utilized.


----------

